# If they ever do a Drizzt movie....



## Dm_from_Brazil (Apr 4, 2008)

...PLEASE, call Guillermo Del Toro (Hellboy, Pan´s Labyrinth) as director - see this elf from his new Hellboy movie:







NOW, that´s a drow!


----------



## Wiman (Apr 4, 2008)

While I personally hope they don't do a Drizzt movie I will agree that Del Toro would be an excellent choice, will pattern my feywild after Pan's Labyrinth for sure.


----------



## arscott (Apr 4, 2008)

A Drizzt movie would be a waste of the excellent talents of Mr. Del Toro.

I vote for Uwe Boll.


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Apr 4, 2008)

A game-movie Del Toro should do is a Changeling: The Lost movie.


----------



## Olfactatron (Apr 4, 2008)

The drizzt saga would never work as a movie.  HBO or Showtime orginal series.  One book per season.  Have various actors play drizzt each season. Like the Bond movies.


----------



## Wiman (Apr 4, 2008)

James Bond and Drizzt....wow two things I never expected to be uttered in the same verse. I'm getting too old I think.

Cheers,

Wiman


----------



## HeinorNY (Apr 4, 2008)

A drizzt movie would be awesome. I hope WOTC make some effort to produce one.


----------



## Ebon Shar (Apr 4, 2008)

Please, no Drizzt movie.  I couldn't handle that level of angst!  Heck, they already screwed the pooch on the Dragonlance movie, maybe they should butcher a Drizzt movie.


----------



## HeinorNY (Apr 4, 2008)

Thinking better, yeah, it's better to not make a Drizzt movie. Why would we want that?Making a movie based on successful novels and famous characters is really a bad idea. Instead, they should create whole new and original characters to represent all the cool aspects of D&D, in a completelly new and original setting. It would certainly be a blast!!!




Right?


----------



## Cyronax (Apr 4, 2008)

arscott said:
			
		

> A Drizzt movie would be a waste of the excellent talents of Mr. Del Toro.
> 
> I vote for Uwe Boll.






Love Germany for her tax breaks .......... Uwe Boll should make a Forgotten Realms movie. His sort of railroading is in form with FR.


----------



## Zulithe (Apr 4, 2008)

Let's see how he does with the Hobbit film and it's "sequel" first.


----------



## Green Knight (Apr 4, 2008)

ainatan said:
			
		

> Thinking better, yeah, it's better to not make a Drizzt movie. Why would we want that?Making a movie based on successful novels and famous characters is really a bad idea. Instead, they should create whole new and original characters to represent all the cool aspects of D&D, in a completelly new and original setting. It would certainly be a blast!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The D&D movie was horrible because it was a badly written piece of garbage with a talentless hack at the helm, not because it created all-new characters. In other words, if the same people behind the D&D movie were behind a Drizzt movie, would that Drizzt movie not suck big time? Just look at the recent Dragonlance animated movie. It's a movie based on successful novels and famous characters, and yet... it really, really sucked. Previously successful characters, all-new characters, it doesn't matter if the people making it can't tell their head from their ass.


----------



## horacethegrey (Apr 4, 2008)

I'd be up for a Drizzt movie, provided they only adapt _The Dark Elf_ and _Icewind Dale_ trilogies respectively. The others I can do without, since by that time R.A. Salvatore's prose skill takes a sharp nose dive and the stories suck as a result.

Don't know if Del Toro would be the right guy to direct a _Forgotten Realms_ flick, but let me praise him again for those divine lookin elves.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 4, 2008)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> I'd be up for a Drizzt movie, provided they only adapt _The Dark Elf_ and _Icewind Dale_ trilogies respectively. The others I can do without, since by that time R.A. Salvatore's prose skill takes a sharp nose dive and the stories suck as a result.
> 
> Don't know if Del Toro would be the right guy to direct a _Forgotten Realms_ flick, but let me praise him again for those divine lookin elves.



 Yup.  Just start with Homeland and go from there.

You could even combine Exile and Sojorn if you really wanted to.

Or, just go with the order of publishing and go for the big action with the Icewind Dale Trilogy.  Do the Dark Elf stuff as a prequel if there is interest.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 4, 2008)

Dm_from_Brazil said:
			
		

> NOW, that´s a drow!




But, but... Dark Elves are Black!

That's a Shadowelf.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 4, 2008)

Dm_from_Brazil said:
			
		

> ...PLEASE, call Guillermo Del Toro (Hellboy, Pan´s Labyrinth) as director - see this elf from his new Hellboy movie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Looks more like a Shadar-Kai (the Shadow-based fey), but I get your point.

Specially since that very same character does some wicked two-sword moves in the Hellboy 2 trailer.


----------



## HeinorNY (Apr 4, 2008)

Green Knight said:
			
		

> The D&D movie was horrible because it was a badly written piece of garbage with a talentless hack at the helm, not because it created all-new characters. In other words, if the same people behind the D&D movie were behind a Drizzt movie, would that Drizzt movie not suck big time? Just look at the recent Dragonlance animated movie. It's a movie based on successful novels and famous characters, and yet... it really, really sucked. Previously successful characters, all-new characters, it doesn't matter if the people making it can't tell their head from their ass.



So the problem is the producers and not Drizzt himself? Thanks, I'm feeling better now.


----------



## Green Knight (Apr 4, 2008)

ainatan said:
			
		

> So the problem is the producers and not Drizzt himself? Thanks, I'm feeling better now.




I didn't say that.  I was just pointing out that the D&D movie wasn't bad because it had new characters, but because it was just badly made. Besides, what are now famous characters were at one point all-new characters.


----------



## Ebon Shar (Apr 4, 2008)

ainatan said:
			
		

> Thinking better, yeah, it's better to not make a Drizzt movie. Why would we want that?Making a movie based on successful novels and famous characters is really a bad idea. Instead, they should create whole new and original characters to represent all the cool aspects of D&D, in a completelly new and original setting. It would certainly be a blast!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It is far easier to screw up a movie based on "successful novels and famous characters" than it is a movie with original characters.  All they have to do is tweak the character to make filming easier and the've alienated their fanbase.  Just imagine, if you will:  "Black skin?  We can't have that.  We'd be called racist.  Make it green skin, like that chick from Star Trek.  The geeks eat that crap up!" ...or... "A giant Black Panther from a statue?  Nobody will buy that.  Make it a sarcastic midget who jumps out of a magic sack.  Ha Ha Ha, I pee myself just thinking about it!"


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Apr 4, 2008)

Dm_from_Brazil said:
			
		

> ...PLEASE, call Guillermo Del Toro (Hellboy, Pan´s Labyrinth) as director - see this elf from his new Hellboy movie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like a Wraith from Stargate Atlantis to me.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 5, 2008)

Dm_from_Brazil said:
			
		

> NOW, that´s a drow!



Do you want a Drizzt movie or a _Ravenloft_ movie ... complete with elven vampires?

The dude doesn't even have midnight-black skin.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Apr 5, 2008)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> But, but... Dark Elves are Black!
> 
> That's a Shadowelf.




I was waiting for some one to point that out


----------



## Taelorn76 (Apr 5, 2008)

Zulithe said:
			
		

> Let's see how he does with the Hobbit film and it's "sequel" first.





Zulithe,

Not sure who your talking about here? maybe I am misunderstanding, but are you suggesting the Uwe is doing the Hobbit films?

Just read read it and realized you were speaking of Del Toro


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 5, 2008)

You can check out this animated short, _Way to Mithril Halls_, that was done a few years back.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxP2VW-vLpM


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 6, 2008)

ainatan said:
			
		

> Thinking better, yeah, it's better to not make a Drizzt movie. Why would we want that?Making a movie based on successful novels and famous characters is really a bad idea. Instead, they should create whole new and original characters to represent all the cool aspects of D&D, in a completelly new and original setting. It would certainly be a blast!!!
> Right?



Oh, yeah. They should hire Matt Groening to do a _D&D_ animated movie. 

* smiley placeholder: rolleyes *


----------



## ssampier (Apr 6, 2008)

Skin is not right. I think I would an original or lessor known story would work better as a movie.



			
				Cyronax said:
			
		

> Love Germany for her tax breaks .......... Uwe Boll should make a Forgotten Realms movie. His sort of railroading is in form with FR.




Uwe Boll directing the Avatar trilogy, following the module as a guide.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 8, 2008)

Cyronax said:
			
		

> Uwe Boll should make a Forgotten Realms movie. His sort of railroading is in form with FR.



Don't pissed me off.

--an _FR_ fan.


----------

